# So what is the deal with Fuji bikes?



## KaizerSozay (Apr 25, 2008)

I am crossing over from mountain biking and looking at getting a decent road bike.

When I compare the prices on carbon frame Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc to a similarly spec'd Fuji (Performace Cycle store) the Fuji comes out $1500 to $2000 cheaper at times.

Should I be wary of Fuji for some reason? I know their carbon frame probably wont compare to the latest Madone for example. But for thousands of dollars cheaper how much worse is it?

Just looking for some feedback on this. What am I sacrificing with a Fuji bike? Is it made in some sweat shop in Asia? Aren't most of the brands?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## albundy (May 13, 2007)

I bought a Fuji Toyota United Team Issue frame this Jan and I've been extremely happy with it. My first all carbon frame so not sure if it says much of my experience. But I did come from a frame with pedigree, a Fondriest M. di Campiglio. I have to say that at this point, I can't imagine being any happier with my "current" bike. Hehe. Never know when that upgrade itch will kick in...... A friend of mine just bought a built up Fuji Roubaix Pro after coming from a used Specialized Allez and he's very satisfied with his new purchase. I've only read and heard good things about Fuji. I don't think there's anything to worry about. They've been making bikes for the longest time. They don't charge too much... I won't complain


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a fuji cross comp and I love it. Not a great climber on roads because it's a bit heavy (mainly due to the heavy as wheels) but it's a very nice ride. Aluminum frame and stays with a carbon fork for 500, 105 and tiagra (blech) component set. But I am upgrading soon, only to a lighter frame for road racing. My fuji will stick around for cross. They're nice bikes and I like mine a lot more than the motobecane I had before that had close to the same specs.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

One of the reasons that the smaller bicycle companies like Fuji can offer an equivalent bike for less money is that they need to reduce the price of their bike to sell it. Trek, Specialized, Giant ect are the bikes brands that people really know about and look to buy. Fuji isn't as much on the radar of your average goober consumer so they make the bike spec better to make them more appealing. 
Fuji carbon bikes are great, nothing wrong with them and they compare favorably to the new fancy bling Treks.
Yes, Fuji's are made in Taiwan , but carbon fiber construction is not sweatshop labor, it relies on a very well trained workforce in very modern facilities. Don't be put off by the fact that Fuji makes their bikes in the Far East, as a hard and fast rule, if its carbon fiber and its on a bicycle it comes out of the Far East. Even the Italians have been building their bikes in Taiwan for the last decade, don't be put off by Taiwan bikes, its where the best mass produced bikes are coming from right now.


----------



## treko (Feb 13, 2008)

Skip this - I got the stories mixed up! Original Post: I heard that Mister Fuji was an engineer for one of the big brands and decided that he could manufacture a Taiwanese/Non-Brand frame to the same specs and sell for a lot less. Seems to be working, except it doesn't say Ralph Lauren on the label.


----------



## buddyp (Aug 27, 2007)

treko said:


> I heard that Mister Fuji was an engineer for one of the big brands and decided that he could manufacture a Taiwanese/Non-Brand frame to the same specs and sell for a lot less. Seems to be working, except it doesn't say Ralph Lauren on the label.


No, Fuji started selling bikes in 1899. They moved production from japan to taiwan around the same time that the rest of the japanese mfgrs did. Fuji was one of the more popular brands during the japanese invasion of the 80s but bungled their marketing sometime after that and are now trying to get back in the game.

IMO, Fuji bikes are a really good value


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree that Fuji is an awesome bang for the buck. I've been riding my 05 Team for years; it has an aluminum/magnesium/titanium alloy frame with carbon fork and seat stays, and remains compliant and snappy. Fuji even replaced my fork last month for free because of a crack I found in the steerer tube, no questions asked. I paid just over 1200 for the bike as a left-over model, and couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

I;m looking at a newest 4.0. I just realized it has downtube shifters!!! Its on slae at my LBS and in my price range... hmmm. I was hoping for brifters though....


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a Fuji SL-1 and couldn't be more happy with it, especially since I was able to land one with a Toyota United paint job. I came off a CAAD 8 and Trek 5500 OCLV bike this one. Do not let the letters on the downtube define who you are and how you'll ride. The best part of Fuji is beating people on bikes that are more popular and have "pedigree" 

Scott sold some of their carbon technology to Fuji to raise money to research and develope the addict. Fuji also licensed the Specialized FSR 4 bar linkage design for their full suspension bikes.

And yes, I work at a shop that deals Fuji. Countrysidecycling.com. Fuji sells lower becasue Trek, Specialized, Giant, Cervelo, Look, Pinarello, or whatever is not painted on the down tube. You'd be amazed by how many bikes are the same for all the companies, but are either painted different or slightly molded different. 

Also what ever has carbon in it, was really sourced from Taiwan or China, but molded in the U.S. or Italy. Also made in the USA laws are different from made in Italy laws. In the US the bike has to be welded or molded in the US. In Italy the bike can be welded or molded in Taiwan or China, and then Painted and parts put on in Italy which then allows them to put made in Italy on the frame. Buyer Beware.


----------



## buddyp (Aug 27, 2007)

dingster1 said:


> I;m looking at a newest 4.0. I just realized it has downtube shifters!!! Its on slae at my LBS and in my price range... hmmm. I was hoping for brifters though....


wow, I didn't think ANY bikes had downtube shifters anymore. FWIW the 3.0 has STI if you really want STI your shop might make you a deal on a 3.0

On the other hand, there's really nothing wrong with downtube shifters. I used them for about 20 years and they got the job done.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My friend's father has a Giant Mfg factory in Taiwan and the Fuji factory is across the street from my inlaws. They are made by some very good welders and fabricators. Many of the builders went to one of the local tech schools to learn the trade and they have US trained engineers on site to ensure the process is to spec. People'd be surprised who is making their frames in Taiwan. Colnago, Pinarello, Cinelli, Bianchi, Merckx, Garneau, LeMond and so many more.


----------



## goose04 (Jun 16, 2002)

I just bought a brand new old stock 06 fuji team and love it to death. I think the bikes they make are well worth the money.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I had an old 05' Roubaix. It was a very smooth and solid bike. I sold it because it was too big for me.
Fuji doesn't get the reviews in the magazines like Trek and Specialized. If they did it would probably help. 
In my search for my second bike I rode a Felt Z35, Orbea Orca, Bianchi 928 C2C, and a Fuji Professional. The Fuji was by far the smoothest ride. Yes it was heavier, and not as snappy, but I literally got off the bike to see if I had a flat tire. 
I think they are a great value.


----------

